# XML und Zustand



## slawaweis (3. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

XML wird meistens dazu verwendet eine Art Container für Daten zu sein, ohne einen bestimmten Zustand. Ich arbeite gerade daran eine Auszeichnungssprache auf Basis von XML zu definieren, welche einen Algorithmus für einen Arbeitsablauf definiert und so auch einen Zustand braucht. Ein Konzept habe ich bereits, suche aber nach vergleichbaren XML-Sprachen, um mein Konzept zu evaluieren.

Im konkreten geht es um die Simulation eines Roboters. Der Roboter sollte eine bestimmte geordnete Aufgabenliste oder bestimmte Wegpunkte abarbeiten. Dabei können Ereignisse auftreten, wie Userinteraktion, neue Befehle oder Timeouts. Die Hauptaufgabe des Roboters ist es die Aufgabenliste abzuarbeiten und dabei die unerwartet auftretenden Ereignisse so schnell wie möglich zu lösen, um wieder seine normale Arbeit fortzusetzen. Die Nebenaufgabe ist, die eigenen Aufgaben zu überspringen oder abzubrechen, wenn die Zeit dafür nicht ausrecht. So ungefähr ist der Umriss.

Der Algorithmus (oder die Aufgabenliste) für den Roboter wird in XML erstellt und verwendet dabei höhere Konstrukte wie Tasks oder Wegpunktnamen und nicht einfach "if" oder "for". Da der Algorithmus geordnet, großenteils sequentiell und nicht ereignisgesteuert ist, braucht man ein Konzept des Zustandes. So wollte ich wissen, ob es vergleichbare XML-Sprachen gibt. Muss nicht unbedingt was mit Robotern zu tun haben.

Slawa


----------



## Noctarius (3. Jun 2010)

Meinst du sowas wie den XML Dialekt von JBPM (Prozessmanagement)?


----------



## slawaweis (19. Jun 2010)

sorry, dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe. @Noctarius - ja, so was wie JBPM habe ich gesucht. Es hat zwar einen weit höheren Umfang, als mein Konzept, aber es ist ein guter Anfang.  Vielen Dank noch mal.

Slawa


----------

